# Diode an Meldeleuchte?



## Schibi (9 November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da mal ne ganz blöde Frage.
Wozu dient die Diode die bei den meisten Meldeleuchten in reihe 
geschaltet ist. Hat sie eine schaltungstechnische Funktion, oder wofür?

Muß man sie verwenden oder kann man.

Gruß Schibi...


----------



## old_willi (9 November 2005)

Hallo,
an welchen Meldeleuchten bei welcher Meldespannung und wie verschaltet.
Es gibt mehr als nur einen Grund eine Diode einzusetzen.
Der häufigste ist der Lampentest, wird bei SPS- Ansteuerung nicht mehr benötigt.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## knabi (9 November 2005)

Viele Hersteller setzen 130V-Meldeleuchten mit Sockel BA9s ein, damit diese an 230V betrieben werden können, werden der Leuchte eine Diode sowie ein Widerstand in Reihe geschaltet. Die Diode läßt nur eine Halbwelle durch, so daß sich die (Effektivwert)Spannung an der Lampe reduziert. 
Ansonsten bei Gleichspannungs-Meldeleuchten für den Lampentest, wie Old_Willi schon sagte, dann müßten aber 2 Dioden vorhanden sein.


----------



## Schibi (9 November 2005)

Ja, ich spreche von den BA9´s von klöckner Möller an 230 V wechsel die dann mit 130 V Lampen bestückt werden.

Aber ein nur ein Widerstand würde doch auch funktionieren, oder wäre dieser dann zu groß dimensioniert.

Wie war das mit dem Lampentest Old-Willi, aber nur bei Gleichspannung oder?

Gruß Schibi...


----------



## Zottel (9 November 2005)

Schibi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein nur ein Widerstand würde doch auch funktionieren, oder wäre dieser dann zu groß dimensioniert.


Würde auch funktionieren, setzt aber die gleiche Leistung wie die Lampe in Wärme um.


----------



## old_willi (9 November 2005)

Hallo Schibi,
wenn einen das Schummerlicht (halbe Spannung) nicht stört, geht der Lampentest auch bei Wechselspannung.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

Danke Zottel,

das ist doch mal ne logische Erklärung.

Aber wieso brauche ich dann(laut knabi) bei Gleichspannung zwei Dioden
beim Lampentest.

Wenn die Meldeleuchte über einen Schützkontakt geschaltet wird, zu dem parallel der Lampenprüfkontakt liegt, dann brauche ich doch auch nur eine oder???
Und wenn ich dann auch noch ein Lampensockel für 24 V nehme und ihn mit einer 24 V Lampe bestücke, dann bräuchte ich doch theoretisch gar keine, oder liege ich da falsch????

Gruß Schibi[/quote]


----------



## Zottel (9 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Zottel,
> 
> das ist doch mal ne logische Erklärung.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Die Reduktion der Spannung durch Unterdrücken einer Halbwelle geht natürlich nur bei Wechselspannung.
Die Lampentest-Schaltung ist so aufgebaut:

Medesignal-Diode--I--Lampe
Testsignal-Diode---I

Das Testsignal wird an alle Lampen geführt. Für den Lampentest würde die Diode in der Zuleitung des Testsignals reichen. Aber 1.) müßtest du beim Verdrahten auf die Anschlüsse achten. Und zweitens kämst du in Schwierigkeiten, wenn du die Meldeleuchte einfach einer Schützspule oder einem Verbraucher parallel schaltest:
Nimm mal an, du hast zwei Meldeleuchten "Rechtslauf" und "Linkslauf". Die hast du einfach den Schützspulen parallel geschaltet. Nun machst du Lampentest, indem du der Lampe über eine Diode Spannung gibst. Dann liegt die Spannung auch an beiden Schützspulen an und es knallt.
Die 2. Diode verhindert, das Strom rückwärts in die Zuleitung des Meldesignals fließen kann.


----------



## Schibi (9 November 2005)

Hallo,

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann dient die Diode im Lampenböckchen nur dazu die Lampe nicht so heiß werden zu lassen.

Aber wenn ich den Lampentest so verschalte wie unten, dann bräuchte ich doch keine zusätzliche, oder.


----------



## old_willi (9 November 2005)

Hallo,
Lampentest mit 2 Dioden sieht so aus.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Schibi (9 November 2005)

Hallo Wilfried,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe, sehr detailiert.  

Jetzt hab ich´s auch geschnallt!!

Gruß Schibi


----------



## knabi (10 November 2005)

Hallo Schibi, natürlich kannst Du den Lampentest auch "Halbleiterfrei" mit Hilfsschützen wie in Deinem Beispiel realisieren, das wurde früher auch des öfteren so praktiziert, ist aber überhaupt nicht mehr zeitgemäß - und bei z.B. 40 Meldeleuchten wohl auch etwas platz- und kostenintensiv.

Und was die Wärmeentwicklung des Vorwiderstands betrifft - selbst die 130V-Fassungen, die ja die erwähnte Diode enthalten, habe ich schon des öfteren vollig verkokelt aus Anlagen geholt, weil die Wärmeentwicklung eben doch relativ groß ist.


----------

